# Water Chemistry



## Bobtastic (17 Nov 2009)

Hi all, 

I've just been looking at the United Utilities website (my local water supplier) and have found that they supply a load of water statistic. I was wondering if one of our more experienced member in this area can tell me how this would affect my planted tank, pros and cons, pluses and minuses?






I am currently dosing with TPN+ and EasyCarbon, but I am looking to add a pressurised Co2 system soon.


----------



## JamesC (17 Nov 2009)

Most people would kill to have your water. It is very soft so it would be advisable to add some GH Booster to add a couple points of GH. This would add Calcium, Magnesium and Potassium mainly. As long as you add the normal N and P along with your traces then the world is your oyster in regard to your plant choice. Maybe some hard water loving plants like vallis might struggle though. Don't go too heavy on dosing in soft water as it's not as forgiving as hard water.

James


----------



## Bobtastic (17 Nov 2009)

Lol, brilliant! At least something it going right for me!   

Tho... I have no idea why it is good. Would you be able to explain why?


----------



## JamesC (17 Nov 2009)

Most of the fish we tend to keep in planted tanks do better in soft water. Most plants do fine in a range of water parameters but some do a lot better when the water is soft. CO2 dissolves slightly easier in soft water which in turns leads to less wastage. Less water marks around the top of the tank. I'm sure there are others but these are the ones that spring to mind.

James


----------



## Bobtastic (17 Nov 2009)

Great! I'm currently using crushed coral in my filter to add GH/KH and stabilise/increase the pH is that the best way to go about it in your opinion? Or would GH Booster be better??


----------



## JamesC (17 Nov 2009)

Both ways work. I prefer using using something like GH Booster as I have more control over it. If crushed coral works for you then stick with what you are doing.

James


----------



## Bobtastic (17 Nov 2009)

I am thinking of switching over from TPN+ dosing to dry salts mainly for cost. Are there things I dont have to put as much is as others due to the water stats?

I've been trying to read through the EI and other dosing methods... and all it seems to do if frazzel my brain...

Maybe it's better for my sanity to stay with TPN...


----------



## JamesC (17 Nov 2009)

Under normal EI levels you should be fine. Just don't go heaping in loads of chemicals as some people do.

James


----------

